# Chapman University vs Syracuse University



## nightmonkey616 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey, i'm a junior in highschool and im looking into colleges/ applying. I want to get my master in film production because im looking to become a director. Can anyone tell me what collge has a better film program for aspiring directors between Syracuse and Chapman? Much appreciated


----------

